# Cockapoo Coat



## Bradley (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi,
New here...our new puppy is only 4 weeks old just now so don't pick him up for another few weeks.

I have a question about his coat if any cockapoo owners or enthusiasts can help me out.

Just wondering what type of coat he is likely to end up with?

This is a pic of him at 4 weeks.

Thanks, any help would he appreciated.


----------



## Bradley (Apr 6, 2021)

titumiya said:


> *Coat Type Variations
> View attachment 131238
> View attachment 131239
> View attachment 131240
> ...


Thanks, I was just looking for personal answers from people who had similar looking puppies.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi , my Louis looked similar when we got him , he ended up quite wavy , didn’t look up on how to look after his coat and he got a few matts , brush him straight away .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks, that's the kind of coat I'm hoping he has. Does he shed? Do you have to brush him everyday? He's lovley!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

No he doesn’t shed at at all , we didn’t get into the brush routine , so he had to get shaved once , I think it was his adult coat coming through that matted , I hate to admit that we don’t brush him because he doesn’t like it , he goes to the groomers every other month and no problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

